# "What Really Frightens You" Trailer on www.myspace.com



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

The Preview Trailer for my new 35mm horror feature, "What Really Frightens You" 
is now on myspace website. Log on, check it out and let me know whether you
think it's effective as a sales pitch. 

The easiest way to access is to type the following in your search engine:


"What Really Frightens You" (Preview Trailer) Video by Frame

The myspace weblink will appear and you can click on that to watch it.
It runs one minute 28 seconds.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Barack Obama :no:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Can't find it, can you provide a more direct link?


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Cat fish...I've always been afraid of their whiskers poking through my hand.


----------

